# Soaking jalapenos question.



## kawboy (Dec 22, 2015)

I've seen various posts about soaking jalapenos in citrus flavored soda to tame them. How long should they soak? I'm bringing ABTs to a Christmas pot luck at work, and need to 'Norwegian' them down.[emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------



## figjam (Dec 22, 2015)

Getting rid of all the membrane (and of course the seeds) will go a long way to taming them.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 22, 2015)

Capsaicin is Hydrophobic, not soluble in water so I am thinking soda will do little to remove heat. Capsaicin is soluble in Alcohol and Fat so you  may be better off using 100 proof Vodka. In any event the capsaicin is in the pepper cells, soaking in anything will do little to remove it from intact cells. Core the Japs well to get all the white pith and ribs out and let your guests decide their tolerance for heat and if they wish to partake...JJ


----------



## kawboy (Dec 22, 2015)

I usually remove and scrape the inside. I love them the way they are, just looking to please some coworkers


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 22, 2015)

Do you have these in your area? They are a variety of mini bell pepper and have no heat...JJ


----------



## kawboy (Dec 22, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Do you have these in your area? They are a variety of mini bell pepper and have no heat...JJ


I will have to look. Poblano are mild also, aren't they?


----------



## sota d (Dec 22, 2015)

Poblanos are very mild, but really too big for ABTs. See if your store has the sweet mini's Chef JimmyJ recommended. They have no heat and are about the same size as a Jalapeno. I usually do a few Japs and several sweet mini's when we have people over, turns out well. Good luck, David.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 22, 2015)

Found some mini sweet peppers. Gonna give 'em a try in the morning. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## nevrsummr (Dec 22, 2015)

All you need to do is core them and then throw them in boiling water. The longer you leave them in the less heat. Careful. If you leave them in too long there won't be any heat at all. Practice with a timer till you figure out the sweet spot


----------

